# Saver Fares - Can date be changed?



## BethChicago (Jan 5, 2016)

I see that the Saver Fares are non-refundable, but that an "e-voucher" could be issued if canceled. (So you don't get your money back, but you get the "credit" to use in the future, it seems.)

But am wondering if I can CHANGE the date of my ticket once booked on a Saver Rate? Or would I simply have to "cancel" and get an e-voucher issued and then re-book? It would likely be a one-day change, if necessary.

Thanks!

BLL


----------



## KmH (Jan 5, 2016)

The number of Saver Fare seats available on each train is limited.
Plus Saver fare is a 14-day advance purchase, flash fares, web only.

https://www.amtrak.com/servlet/Satellite?SnippetName=IBLegacy&pagename=am/AM_Snippet_C/SnippetWrapper&ibsref=seeTCdetails

I would recommend contacting Amtrak Customer Service to ask directly.

I do not know if you can Modify your reservation online and still get the Saver Fare rate.

I would bet you would have to cancel, get an e-voucher, and re-book.


----------



## the_traveler (Jan 5, 2016)

That is exactly what happens. You cancel the original reservation and rebook the new reservation at the current fare. An "e-voucher" is issued to you, but can (and do) apply it to the new reservation's cost.

If the original reservation costs $25 and you change it to another date/time, your reservation is cancelled and an e-voucher is issued for $25. You then (in that same call) make a new reservation. If the new fare is $37, the $25 "voucher" is used and you owe $12 audio all. There is no straight 1:1 exchange unless the new fare is available at the same bucket (fare level).


----------



## PRR 60 (Jan 5, 2016)

the_traveler said:


> That is exactly what happens. You cancel the original reservation and rebook the new reservation at the current fare. An "e-voucher" is issued to you, but can (and do) apply it to the new reservation's cost.
> 
> If the original reservation costs $25 and you change it to another date/time, your reservation is cancelled and an e-voucher is issued for $25. You then (in that same call) make a new reservation. If the new fare is $37, the $25 "voucher" is used and you owe $12 audio all. There is no straight 1:1 exchange unless the new fare is available at the same bucket (fare level).


That's not the way it works today for a change that does not involve changing the origin or destination cities. You can simply change reservations using the app, the web or by phone without going through the cancellation and eVoucher steps. Even the reservation number stays the same.
For a Saver fare, you must rebook into another Saver fare, meaning the 14-day advance purchase requirement must be met and the train has to have saver fare seats available. If you are making a change to a new departure that is less than 14 days out, then you can use the value of your reservation toward the new reservation, but you will not be able to book a Saver fare.


----------



## chakk (Jan 6, 2016)

I was able to change the date on a Saver Fare by calling Amtrak. I did have to pay a 4% increase in price since I purchased the original ticket, which was fine with me.


----------

